# NXT Spoilers for February 18th - April 8th. [NO DISCUSSION OF SPOILERS OUTSIDE HERE BEFORE THEY AIR PLEASE]



## NastyYaffa

*SPOILERS*


> *WWE NXT
> February 18, 2015*
> 
> -William Regal kicks off NXT from the tron, announcing Kevin Owens vs. Adrian Neville tonight in a non-title match.
> 
> -NXT Champion Kevin Owens comes down and talks about winning the title at Takeover. The crowd is split between him and Sami Zayn chants. He turns his attention to Finn Balor, and says Finn can have his title match whenever he wants it.
> 
> (1) Rhino def. Elias Sampson. Yes, THE Rhino. He made a surprise return to a huge pop, and got the win with a Gore.
> 
> -Finn Balor cut a promo about winning the NXT Championship, and had a brief staredown with Rhyno.
> 
> (2) Enzo Amore & Big Cass def. The Vaudevillains
> 
> -NXT Tag Champions Wesley Blake and Buddy Murphy did a promo from the tron, trash talking Enzo and Big Cass, and hitting on Carmella, who was ringside.
> 
> -CJ Parker came out with yellow security tape. He said he was taking NXT hostage. Solomon Crowe made his anticipated debut, attacking CJ Parker.
> 
> (3) Sasha Banks def. Blue Pants (aka Leva Bates).
> 
> -Sasha cut a promo, challenging anyone to step up for the NXT Women’s Championship.
> 
> (4) Kevin Owens def. Adrian Neville. Owens won with a powerbomb in an excellent match.
> 
> *WWE NXT
> February 25, 2015 *
> 
> (1) Hideo Itami def. Bull Dempsey
> 
> -Tyler Breeze comes out and attacks Itami. He tries to take a self using the “selfie stick”, but Itami gets back up and lays him out.
> 
> (2) Sin Cara & Kalisto def. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger. There was some kind of split between Jordan and Dillinger, as JJ ended up leaving.
> 
> -Dillinger is pissed off at Jordan and calls out more competition. WWE runs this angle at live events pretty much every week. Baron Corbin answers the call and squashes him with the End of Days in a few seconds.
> 
> (3) Becky Lynch def. Bayley
> 
> (4) Finn Balor def. Brian Kendrick. Yes, THE Brian Kendrick.
> 
> -Kevin Owens was on commentary for the match, and attacked Alex Riley after the match. He threw him over the desk and had a staredown with Balor.
> 
> *WWE NXT
> March 4, 2015*
> 
> (1) Tyler Breeze def Adam Rose
> 
> (2) NXT Tag Team Champions Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy def. Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins in a non-title match.
> 
> (3) Baron Corbin def. Tony Briggs in a squash match with the Fall of Man.
> 
> -Kevin Owens comes out and gets into it with the announcers again. Albert has to hold back Alex Riley who got attacked last week.
> 
> (4) Solomon Crowe def. Bull Dempsey
> 
> *WWE NXT
> March 11, 2015*
> 
> (1) NXT Women’s Champion Sasha Banks def. Charlotte to retain the title.
> 
> -Enzo Amore and Big Cass come out and run down the Lucha Dragons. They call them the “Geico Lizards”.
> 
> (2) Enzo Amore & Big Cass def. The Lucha Dragons. The crowd went nuts for them, in what may have been the upset of the year for NXT.
> 
> (3) Alexa Bliss def. Carmella
> 
> -Alex Riley is back in action, next!
> 
> (4) Alex Riley def. CJ Parker. He hit a Blockbuster from the top rope.
> 
> -Kevin Owens walks out and and tells Alex Riley that he must be the stupidest person in WWE history. He says he will end Alex Riley’s career… again… before he moves on to Finn Balor.
> 
> *March 18th SPOILERS*
> 
> (1) Finn Bálor squashed Tye Dillinger. Post-match, Tyler Breeze cut a promo on Finn from the Titantron.
> 
> (2) Becky Lynch beat Bayley and Charlotte in a #1 contender match to the NXT Women's Championship.
> 
> (3) Hideo Itami beat Tye Dilinger.
> 
> (4) Rhyno squashed Mr. 450.
> 
> (5) NXT champion Kevin Owens beat Alex Riley.
> 
> Post-match, Kevin tried to powerbomb Riley on the apron, but Sami Zayn returned to make the save. Owens tried to run through the crowd, but Sami swanton bombed from the top rope, over the barricade, into the crowd, and onto the Owens. The crowd was in an utter frenzy.
> 
> *March 25th SPOILERS*
> 
> (1) Jason Jordan beat Tye Dillinger.
> 
> (2) Bayley beat Emma. Emma showed more signs of a heel turn with her indifference to the crowd and unenthusiastic dancing.
> 
> (3) NXT tag champions Blake & Murphy beat The Lucha Dragons in a non-title match.
> 
> Sami Zayn cut an in-ring promo. He promised to invoke his re-match clause, win back the NXT title, and kick Kevin Owens's ass.
> 
> (4) Rhyno beat an unknown jobber. Post-match, Rhyno said that he's coming for the NXT championship. He told Sami, Finn, and Owens to beware.
> 
> (5) Tyler Breeze beat Hideo Itami in a 2/3 Falls match. Hideo won the first fall and Breeze won the last two. The final fall was exceptional.
> 
> *April 1st SPOILERS*
> 
> (1) Solomon Crow beat C.J. Parker.
> 
> (2) Baron Corbin squashed a jobber.
> 
> (3) Enzo & Cass beat Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins.
> 
> (4) Dana Brooke beat Blue Pants.
> 
> (5) Sami Zayn beat Rhyno. This was an awesome match.
> 
> *April 8th SPOILERS*
> 
> (1) Sasha Banks beat Alexa Bliss to retain the NXT Women's Championship. The match was great, but it was never explained how Bliss became #1 contender even though Becky Lynch won the triple threat "a few weeks ago."
> 
> (2) NXT champion Kevin Owens beat Finn Bálor to retain the NXT Championship. This match filled out the majority of the episode and is a sure-fire MOTY candidate in my book. Smart to place this on the WrestleMania Week episode.
> 
> Adrian Neville and Bull Dempsey were conspicuous by their absences, pointing to potential call-ups soon.
> 
> A return date of April 23 was announced, which leaves them shy by one episode, looking at the calendar. They might be doing a studio clip show as they did a few months ago when they had an episode to fill.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Next set of tapings*



NastyYaffa said:


> I am pretty hyped to hear/read what is gonna happen... CALLIHAN! :mark:
> 
> Also I heard that Sami Zayn is apparently gonna miss these tapings.
> 
> Wonder if they will do Bálor vs. Owens already or are they gonna save it for later?


Callihan has been my most anticipated debut in a while. :mark: I would like to see Balor/Owens now, but I do want to see Sami come back and feud with Kevin too. Maybe Sami and Balor will become allies/rivals as they strive to take down the beast, Kevin Owens. The potential Sami/Balor match-up is mind blowing.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Next set of tapings*

I hope Crowe is gonna feud with Kalisto, seeing as they lost the belts and now Kalisto seems to have nothing to do.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Callihan has been my most anticipated debut in a while. :mark: I would like to see Balor/Owens now, but I do want to see Sami come back and feud with Kevin too. Maybe Sami and Balor will become allies/rivals as they strive to take down the beast, Kevin Owens. The potential Sami/Balor match-up is mind blowing.


Zayn vs. Bálor :sodone



Genking48 said:


> I hope Crowe is gonna feud with Kalisto, seeing as they lost the belts and now Kalisto seems to have nothing to do.


That's what I would like to see too. I think they have been working house shows with each other, so that could be a sign.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Probably another Charlotte vs. Sasha title match. They should let them main event one of the episodes.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Next set of tapings*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Probably another Charlotte vs. Sasha title match. They should let them main event one of the episodes.


Think they already did that in December, but I wouldn't mind them doing it again with the roles reversed now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Probably another Charlotte vs. Sasha title match. They should let them main event one of the episodes.


I would actually like to see Sasha vs. Becky for the title. Both are great, and better than Charlotte.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Next set of tapings*



NastyYaffa said:


> I would actually like to see Sasha vs. Becky for the title. Both are great, and better than Charlotte.


I'm on the Becky bandwagon right now. I also am :mark:ing for Bayley.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm on the Becky bandwagon right now. I also am :mark:ing for Bayley.


Same. Was really impressed with Becky's work last night, and now I am a fan.  Bayley has also been one of my favorites for a while now. 

NXT Women's Division rocks :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Pretty sure that Sami will not be at the tapings. He's on the Abu Dhabi tour with the main roster, he had to fly back from there for Takeover, and flew back again today.

So he'll be off TV for 3-4 weeks outside of maybe a taped promo.


----------



## fiddlecastro

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Emma is going to be involved in the tapings as well. We should be able to figure out her fate.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Pretty sure that Sami will not be at the tapings. He's on the Abu Dhabi tour with the main roster, he had to fly back from there for Takeover, and flew back again today.

So he'll be off TV for 3-4 weeks outside of maybe a taped promo.


----------



## TolerancEJ

*Re: Next set of tapings*

All 4 of the women did a fantastic job at Takeover. How about Bayley's Belly to Bayley from the top rope!? I am hopeful for the future of WWE's women. Thank you to Sara Del Ray training female wrestlers.

If WWE gets a few more quality women wrestlers, I would be open for a separate 1-hr WWE Womens only wrestling program. It would make sense if it aired after Total Divas. I don't watch TD but many others apparently do. What I've learned is that some only watch TD but not WWE. WWE should try to capture that female/reality-show audience just after watching the drama of TD.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: Next set of tapings*

I too was very impressed with Becky's work in the 4-way match, she definitely looked like she deserved to be there and held her own against the other girls. That's the best ring attire she's had yet too in my opinion. 
It sucks that Sami will miss this set of tapings, I'm not looking forward to all of this Kevin Owens-ness that we are gonna get as I simply can't stand him. I'm interested in where they are gonna go though, especially with Hideo and Balor.
It's cool that Emma will still be apart of theses tapings too, it's just terrible how she was handled on the main roster. Hopefully they can rebuild her.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Next set of tapings*

I'm curious if Becky is still going to hang around Sasha. Perhaps a heel Emma or Carmella replaces her.


----------



## Mojo=Greatness

*Re: Next set of tapings*

kind of makes Sami look weak to disappear for a month after already getting destroyed by KO before. doesnt make him look fit to be a champion. makes him look like he cant stand the heat.

i know that isnt the case, but i already felt like he looked weak coming out of the first attack from KO and now a month off? i dont know.


----------



## bonkertons

*Re: Next set of tapings*



Mojo=Greatness said:


> kind of makes Sami look weak to disappear for a month after already getting destroyed by KO before. doesnt make him look fit to be a champion. makes him look like he cant stand the heat.
> 
> i know that isnt the case, but i already felt like he looked weak coming out of the first attack from KO and now a month off? i dont know.


It makes sense. It A) gives Owens and Balor time to feud, and B) makes it look like Sami has no shot at beating Owens by the viciousness of the beating and the length of the "injury", which builds to the payoff when he ultimately does.

Owens going over Balor at the next special will only increase his monster status, especially if he does it in convincing fashion. NXT is great at story progression and building up to these classic matches. Regardless of how Zayn will look to some during this time out, I'm sure they'll quickly forget about it when he's putting on one of the greatest NXT matches of all time in his finale with Owens.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Next set of tapings*



Mojo=Greatness said:


> kind of makes Sami look weak to disappear for a month after already getting destroyed by KO before. doesnt make him look fit to be a champion. makes him look like he cant stand the heat.
> 
> i know that isnt the case, but i already felt like he looked weak coming out of the first attack from KO and now a month off? i dont know.


Dude took six straight powerbombs. Wanting a superman face who is never hurt is boring.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Surely getting a Crowe debut, but I'd hope for a "changing of the guard" show a bit where Sami is off selling the beating, Luchadragons are finished as well with Sin Cara disappearing and Kalisto being in singles, Neville depushed a bit on his way out to the main roster by feuding with an undercard guy to help elevate them. Debut of Shoot Nation is also high on my want list.


----------



## James007619

*Re: Next set of tapings*

I really doubt this will happen but I want Alexa Bliss to turn heel and joins Sasha Banks as the glitzy heel group.

Im expecting a few rematches tonight..
1) Banks vs Charlotte
2) TTC rematch
Then probably Owens vs Balor or Neville (He wants revenge for Sami)


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Debut the Shoot Nation already! Come on enough with the wait!


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Any rumours out yet, apart from the signposted Crowe debut that i'm gutted I have to wait for lol. 

I also wonder if this means Charlotte and Neville are now done with NXT. The talent pool requires them to move on.

edit: WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE SHOOT NATION.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Next set of tapings*

When do the tapings begin usually, so I have an idea when to check on here?


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Next set of tapings*



Genking48 said:


> I hope Crowe is gonna feud with Kalisto, seeing as they lost the belts and now Kalisto seems to have nothing to do.


I really want to see what Kalisto can do as a singles performer and a feud with Crowe sounds like the perfect opportunity to see that. Also, i hope they dump the Sin Cara character for good, seems like not even Hunico can escape the curse of that mask.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*



THANOS said:


> When do the tapings begin usually, so I have an idea when to check on here?


I think the tapings are starting in about 30 mins now.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Sorry Sami, but there is no better/bigger match in the WWE right now than Balor-Owens. They could main event WM and I woukdnt bat an eye.


----------



## Spaz350

*Re: Next set of tapings*



DemBoy said:


> I really want to see what Kalisto can do as a singles performer and a feud with Crowe sounds like the perfect opportunity to see that. Also, i hope they dump the Sin Cara character for good, seems like not even Hunico can escape the curse of that mask.


Hunico is a far better performer than the original Cara was, at least by WWE standards. I do love the new rolling one arm powerbomb he's been using of late.

That being said, though, he seems to have no spirit in him. He does his moves and his spots, then he leaves. Watch when he and kalisto do the Lucha lucha chant, kalisto damn near dislocates his shoulders with enthusiasm, and hunicara just kinda nonchalantly waves his arms around like a teen told by his mom to have fun and play with his little brother. He just looks kinda bored, I guess. And then just kinda went through the motions last night. The announcers kept drawing attention to him being lazy in his covers and not having a sense of urgency. I actually caught myself wondering if they're gonna set up a cara-Kalisto feud stemming from cara not seeming to care anymore.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Dark match: Mike Rollins vs. Chad Gable


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Next set of tapings*



Spaz350 said:


> Hunico is a far better performer than the original Cara was, at least by WWE standards. I do love the new rolling one arm powerbomb he's been using of late.
> 
> That being said, though, he seems to have no spirit in him. He does his moves and his spots, then he leaves. Watch when he and kalisto do the Lucha lucha chant, kalisto damn near dislocates his shoulders with enthusiasm, and hunicara just kinda nonchalantly waves his arms around like a teen told by his mom to have fun and play with his little brother. He just looks kinda bored, I guess. And then just kinda went through the motions last night. The announcers kept drawing attention to him being lazy in his covers and not having a sense of urgency. I actually caught myself wondering if they're gonna set up a cara-Kalisto feud stemming from cara not seeming to care anymore.


The issue with Hunico is he is almost 40, and heavier than a usual luchador, but he's still trying to wrestle like he's 25. He seems slow and sluggish.
He's actually more of a power wrestler, frankly, the Sin Cara role doesn't suit him.


----------



## Frico

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Gable beats Mike Rawlis in tonight's dark match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Neville vs. Owens tonight! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*









Rhyno? :O


----------



## Frico

*Re: Next set of tapings*

RHYNO?! :banderas

Against Elias Samson

Edit: GORE!!!


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Next set of tapings*

Holy shit, it's Rhyno.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*

GOOOOOORE!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*









Rhyno confronting Bálor!!


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Next set of tapings*



NastyYaffa said:


> Rhyno confronting Bálor!!


HOLY FUCK!


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

:lol The random Rhyno appearance 
GOOOOOORE!!!!


----------



## Frico

*Re: Next set of tapings*



NastyYaffa said:


> Rhyno confronting Bálor!!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Rhyno on the for-air portion? Ie not a dark match? 

Can I have Rhyno vs Owens please.


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Enzo and Cass beat Vaudevillains in a #1 contenders match.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

These cunts are making me wait two fucking weeks for my boy and i'm NOT HAPPY lol. 

BUT OMG RHYNO!!!!!!!!

they kept that one quiet as fuck.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*









SOLOMON CROWE has finally arrived!!! :mark:


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> SOLOMON CROWE has finally arrived!!! :mark:


Who is the other person? What's all that yellow shit in the ring?


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Next set of tapings*



Spaz350 said:


> Hunico is a far better performer than the original Cara was, at least by WWE standards. I do love the new rolling one arm powerbomb he's been using of late.
> 
> That being said, though, he seems to have no spirit in him. He does his moves and his spots, then he leaves. Watch when he and kalisto do the Lucha lucha chant, kalisto damn near dislocates his shoulders with enthusiasm, and hunicara just kinda nonchalantly waves his arms around like a teen told by his mom to have fun and play with his little brother. He just looks kinda bored, I guess. And then just kinda went through the motions last night. The announcers kept drawing attention to him being lazy in his covers and not having a sense of urgency. I actually caught myself wondering if they're gonna set up a cara-Kalisto feud stemming from cara not seeming to care anymore.


Agreed. Hunico seems like he's in autopilot mode in a lot of matches lately and its probably one of the reasons the Luchadragons are not champions anymore, i think its for the best though, since Kalisto deserves a chance to showcase his talents as a singles performer if they're really trying to make him the "new" Mysterio.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*









Sasha vs. Blue Pants!



blackholeson said:


> Who is the other person? What's all that yellow shit in the ring?


No idea to be honest :lol


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> SOLOMON CROWE has finally arrived!!! :mark:


Please for the love of god TELL ME THAT'S ADRIAN NEVILLE IN THE RING WITH HIM

PLEEEEAAASSSSEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i'm marking out like a bitch rn. lol.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> Please for the love of god TELL ME THAT'S ADRIAN NEVILLE IN THE RING WITH HIM
> 
> PLEEEEAAASSSSEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i'm marking out like a bitch rn. lol.


It's just CJ Parker -_-


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Sasha vs. Blue Pants!
> 
> 
> 
> No idea to be honest :lol


Boo it's the newbie jobber 



> CJ Parker came to the ring and said he was taking the show hostage. He starts putting yellow emergency tape on the ring but Solomon Crowe made his debut, attacking Parker and taking him out.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

CJ Parker came out, mad that he wasn't on Takeover, and put up caution tape everywhere, trying to cancel the show. Solomon Crowe debuted and entered from the crowd, beat down Parker and left back through the crowd.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Rhyno? :O














NastyYaffa said:


> SOLOMON CROWE has finally arrived!!! :mark:


Who the hell is that poor bastard? 1998 Billy Kidman? Trent Barretta?

SHIT!


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Ithil said:


> CJ Parker came out, mad that he wasn't on Takeover, and put up caution tape everywhere, trying to cancel the show. Solomon Crowe debuted and entered from the crowd, beat down Parker and left back through the crowd.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Episode 1 main event time!

Kevin Owens vs. Adrian Neville :mark: Is this the GOAT episode or what?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Owens apparently getting MEGA HEAT by the NXT crowd.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Episode 1 main event time!
> 
> Kevin Owens vs. Adrian Neville :mark: Is this the GOAT episode or what?


It's amazing, I am now sitting waiting for wednesday, so hard.

The realest guys are getting a tag title shot ... hello that means i'll get them live at some point they are getting a programme thank the lord

Zayn vs Neville

Rhyno 

CROWWWWEEEEEEEE

Blue pants 

my life is made next wed.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



> Sasha Banks made Blue Pants tap out and then cut a promo challenging anyone to come after her title.


omg ... Emma??????


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

So we've had:

Rhyno return
Enzo and Cass getting a W
CROWE DEBUT
Sasha vs Blue Pants
And Owens vs Neville

:banderas

To think I'm usually done with the SD spoiler thread after reading "Fandago def Adam Rose"


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Wtf is doing Rhyno LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Next set of tapings*



NastyYaffa said:


> Rhyno? :O


About to show someone how to spear properly.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Oh god, this episode...i'm not sure i'm ready or worthy of this :trips8


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Next set of tapings*



TheLooseCanon said:


> About to show someone how to spear properly.


:reigns2


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Next set of tapings*



NastyYaffa said:


> :reigns2


If we could dress Rhyno up like Reigns and pulled the switch for Mania, that would be great......

Brock vs Rhyno Reigns vs Bryan


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



> Kevin Owens defeated Adrian Neville in a fantastic match, non-title. Huge spots from Neville including a 450 splash from the ring apron onto Owens on the floor.


And that's episode 1!


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Being said the ME was better than Takeover ... I'm going to have to get me some tena lady for next wednesday lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey kicks off the 2nd episode.

Such a random match lol.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey kicks off the 2nd episode.
> 
> Such a random match lol.


Totally random ... but I like it lol. (I like everything rn cause i'm kinda high lol)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Of course CJ Parker had to be the one to get raped by Crowe.

Gosh, I was really hoping he'd be a heel.

Off to refreshing my spoiler source.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



> Baby Big Show chants for Bull


saw this in the comment sections of wrestlinginc ... i'm gutting myself rn.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Callihan is fuckin awesome. Face or heel. I am just happy he finally debuted. 



> Hideo Itami defeated Bull Dempsey. Hideo was attacked by Tyler Breeze and his selfie stick attacked Hideo afterwards. As Tyler was looking at himself, Hideo recovered and beat up Breeze to end the segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Callihan is fuckin awesome. Face or heel. I am just happy he finally debuted.


 Breeze talks softly and carries a big selfie stick.


----------



## tiotom92

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> Totally random ... but I like it lol. (I like everything rn cause i'm kinda high lol)


Thanks for letting us know, u r so kwl m8.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



tiotom92 said:


> Thanks for letting us know, u r so kwl m8.


i'm not really 'high', I have the flu lol, i'm 'high' on my meds lol. I'm just happy lol. (I'm not cool either, i'm as cool as Ben Affleck's Daredevil) 

I don't do drugs anymore, the smell and taste of it makes me sick now. 

BUT yayyyyyy NXT.

we were just seriously talking about taking our holiday in Florida this year and camping out at full sail for the tapings and maybe the next live event? we'll see if it coincides with our schedules.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Ithil said:


> The issue with Hunico is he is almost 40, and heavier than a usual luchador, but he's still trying to wrestle like he's 25. He seems slow and sluggish.
> He's actually more of a power wrestler, frankly, the Sin Cara role doesn't suit him.


This new version of Sin Cara is actually bigger and more powerful than all the guys he's wrestling against, it's completely hilarious to me. He's supposed to be this incredible flying luchador and he's out there throwing people around with his powerbombs :lol

Holy lord, Rhyno?? Bringing back semi-legends to job to the NXT guys is actually a fantastic idea. This show keeps getting better and better.

And Blue Pants coming to face Sasha Banks after her title win is genius booking. I'm sure the crowd was marking out for Blue Pants hoping she's win.

This first episode looks like it has the potential to be best NXT episode of all time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

I am excited by what I've read so far. Great way to keep that momentum rolling after last night.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Jason Jordan heel turn? Character progression after 4 years of being a bland face? :surprise:


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

The mental image of Breeze attacking someone with his selfie stick is something, alright.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



x78 said:


> Jason Jordan heel turn? Character progression after 4 years of being a bland face? :surprise:


What? Maybe, just maybe, Shoot Nation is coming.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



x78 said:


> Jason Jordan heel turn? Character progression after 4 years of being a bland face? :surprise:


setting up Shoot Nation, isn't Jordan working in that faction in house shows?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*










Becky vs. Bayley! :mark:

Also dat Bayley booty


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Interesting to hear that Blake and Murphy were heeling it up after the number 1 contenders match. I'm glad to be honest, their forced enthusiasm promos felt a little awkward so nice to hear they're going in a different direction. 

So happy that Enzo and Cass are finally in the tag title picture!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Becky vs. Bayley! :mark:
> 
> Also dat Bayley booty


This is exactly what I wanted them to book. :mark:


----------



## elo

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Clever booking having Owens put over by the guy his #1 contender defeated the night before, sure the result was predictable but it's good, common sense booking (and an awesome matchup period) - HHH is in the zone.


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Owens on commentary for Balor vs KENDRICK


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*










THE Brian Kendrick vs. Finn Bálor :O


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Frico said:


> Owens on commentary for Balor vs *KENDRICK*


SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!!!!

I can't take this anymore ... how many more shows to tape? two more ... i can't take it. who the fuck is getting in the ring next round?


----------



## elo

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Holy shit, Kendrick v Balor

WTF!?!

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Da Man with the plan is back baby :dance


----------



## elo

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't take this anymore ... how many more shows to tape? two more ... i can't take it. who the fuck is getting in the ring next round?


Hoping for a "Bryan Danielson has been released from RAW, we wish him well on his future endeavours in NXT"

Make it happen HHH, bring Tyler Black too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Kendrick :mark: :mark: Glad he isnt called Spanky anymore!


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Seriously marking out. The only way i could possibly mark out more is if Ambrose came to fight Owens, or Crowe? or Regal ... deep breaths lol or Bryan came to fight ... well anyone, he's Daniel Bryan lol.

i might have to go out to 24hr supermarket and get me some tena lady now, never mind on wednesday, i can't take this at all lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Owens apparently just attacked Alex Riley!


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Next set of tapings*



NastyYaffa said:


> Rhyno? :O







HOLY SHIT!!!! GORE GORE GORE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Becky beat Bayley via submission. I,too, would love to have Bayley submit to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Owens apparently just attacked Alex Riley!


Please be true!!!! Get A-RY back to the arena!


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Becky beat Bayley via submission. I,too, would love to have Bayley submit to me.


ALL NIGHT LONG hbk1:fact


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

#FreeRiley (pls, i don't want him as an announcer, as a wrestler he is fine, a solid midcarder, maybe up-midcard)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Adam Rose is back :|


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Owens apparently just attacked Alex Riley!


can we send owens and his 'hard up family' a fruit basket? These tapings are getting better for everything I would want to see lol. Alex Riley getting his head kicked in by a monster heel is pretty high on my list lol.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Adam Rose is back :|


Everything was so good...oh well, nothing is perfect i guess :toomanykobes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Bring back the complex mercenary Kruger, jettison the vapid Rose.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Tyler Breeze is fighting off the Rosebuds with his selfie stick :lol


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

THE BRIAN KENDRICK RETURNS! YES! OMGGGGGG! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Cool to see Rhyno too.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Fulton and Dawkins debuting as a team against Blake and Murphy. No idea if they're being billed as Shoot Nation or just jobbers.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Shoot Nation made their debut!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Shoot nation !!!!! Hope they impress.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Shoot Nation made their debut!


I'm hoping that they aren't billed as that yet but after the match they get joined by Gable and Jordan and then ... we'll take it from there lol. All should be known by their surnames, don't turn this into the spirit squad. lol.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Nope, Fulton and Dawkins were just jobbing in a quick match. Maybe we'll see Shoot Nation come together on a later episode.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Shoot Nation made their debut!


:mark:


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Shoot Nation made their debut!












Tapings are seriously sounding amazing.

Edit: Wait wah?! Did they debut or not?


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Riley vs Owens? That is random.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



> Baron Corbin squashed Tony Briggs *while Kevin Owens was intimidating Alex Riley at the announce desk.*


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



x78 said:


> Nope, Fulton and Dawkins were just jobbing in a quick match. Maybe we'll see Shoot Nation come together on a later episode.


Ah man


----------



## Jaydash

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

These tapings :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Looks like they are gonna do Owens vs Riley!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Riley scared of Owens. KO Riley, please!!!!


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Crowe vs Bull in progress.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

I wonder if Riley has improved in the ring. Last time I saw him wrestle (like 2011 or 2012), he was still pretty green in the ring.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Frico said:


> Crowe vs Bull in progress.


:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> I wonder if Riley has improved in the ring. Last time I saw him wrestle (like 2011 or 2012), he was still pretty green in the ring.


I was always impressed with his jumping ability. He could leap from the mat to the top turnbuckle without a problem.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Charlotte vs. Sasha now! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Charlotte vs. Sasha now! :mark:


Main Eventing like bosses. love it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Sasha & Charlotte are actually main eventing? That's awesome!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Holy fucking shit. The GOAT The Brian Kendrick is back? And he wrestled Finn Balor?


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Riley was extremely dangerous in the ring from what I remember from his first run.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Sasha & Charlotte are actually main eventing? That's awesome!


Well unless Crowe vs Dempsey was the main event of the least taping and this is opening the next taping. But my guess is that it's the main event of that week's taping, cause there seems to be like 5-6 matches per taping.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

These tapings are so :mark: kada :done


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> Well unless Crowe vs Dempsey was the main event of the least taping and this is opening the next taping. But my guess is that it's the main event of that week's taping, cause there seems to be like 5-6 matches per taping.


They're only taping three shows so this will be the ME unless something earlier was a dark match.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



x78 said:


> They're only taping three shows so this will be the ME unless something earlier was a dark match.


Oh right only three? thank god. I couldn't have taken another hour of being constantly at OHMYGOD level of excitement lol. 

But yay, they are the main event!! :grin2:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

So Emma didn't wrestle @ the tapings?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> So Emma didn't wrestle @ the tapings?


The Emmalution will not be televised!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Charlotte did a spear and crowd apparently chanted "Better than Reigns!" :lol

:reigns2


----------



## Crokey23

Next set of tapings are Wednesday, imagine Shoot Nation will debut/officially form at those tapings, great to see Kendrick and Rhyno back too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Charlotte did a spear and crowd apparently chanted "Better than Reigns!" :lol
> 
> :reigns2


That is one smart crowd. :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> So Emma didn't wrestle @ the tapings?


I know. I also just read what Crowe's finisher is 

me rn 









not a happy bunny.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



NastyYaffa said:


> Also dat Bayley booty


Best in the Biz! :ass:durant3:drose


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*










Edit: :lmao:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

One guy on twitter said that Sasha vs. Charlotte was better than their Takeover match few months ago. 

Well that sounds pretty sick.


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

There will be a 4th show.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

4TH EPISODE :mark:


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Frico said:


> Edit: :lmao:lmao


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Frico said:


> There will be a 4th show.


I can't breathe. lol.


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Enzo and Cass vs Lucha Dragons out first.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Frico said:


> Enzo and Cass vs Lucha Dragons out first.


Can't wait to hear this pre match promo from The Realest Guys.

Also tonight I just realised how smart NXT is ... it completely placates this WWE audience we represent, the 20 something, student, smark, indy audience.

edit: I'm sorry guys, but the divas match did not main event, Crowe and Dempsey did, the women opened the March 11th episode.

extra edit: wrestling inc don't seem to know what is what with the tapings they are changing it now, crowe opened and Owens taunting Riley closed the last show? i dunno anymore lol.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Enzo and Big Cass beat Lucha Dragons! :mark:


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> Can't wait to hear this pre match promo from The Realest Guys.
> 
> Also tonight I just realised how smart NXT is ... it completely placates this WWE audience we represent, the 20 something, student, smark, indy audience.
> 
> edit: I'm sorry guys, but the divas match did not main event, Crowe and Dempsey did, the women opened the March 11th episode.
> 
> extra edit: wrestling inc don't seem to know what is what with the tapings they are changing it now, crowe opened and Owens taunting Riley closed the last show? i dunno anymore lol.


Well FormerlyDave (his twitter handle) who's at the tapings said the 4th show was going to start just as Sasha/Charlotte finished. So I'm guessing they did ME. :grin2:

WrestlingInc has me a bit confused as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*









Bliss :banderas


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

WrestlingInc don't know shit, they've been known to take spoilers from this forum before. Charlotte vs Sasha was 100% the main event.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> I know. I also just read what Crowe's finisher is
> 
> me rn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a happy bunny.


Oh no, please not the boing splash?


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

ASS


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Man I would of loved to be at the tapings  if I had a a small fortune I would have frequent flights to Orlando! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



THANOS said:


> Oh no, please not the boing splash?


I'm sorry.  

apparently that can deck a huge guy like Dempsey and i'm supposed to believe that. 

I mean it's a cool spot like Ambrose's pendulum lariat but it is by no means a finisher.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*









SAY IT TO HIS FAAAAACEEEE


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Parker vs Riley who has the same music but a new tron.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> apparently that can deck a huge guy like Dempsey and i'm supposed to believe that.
> 
> I mean it's a cool spot like Ambrose's pendulum lariat but it is by no means a finisher.


They'll give him another one just like they gave Dean a new one months ago


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> apparently that can deck a huge guy like Dempsey and i'm supposed to believe that.
> 
> I mean it's a cool spot like Ambrose's pendulum lariat but it is by no means a finisher.


LAMEEEEE.. fpalm

Why can't he just use the damn headlock driver, or Stretch Muffler?


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

A-Ry :mark:

Guy should be on the main roster though. He looks like a fucking tank.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



x78 said:


> A-Ry :mark:
> 
> Guy should be on the main roster though. He looks like a fucking tank.


Getting ready to get his fucking head kicked in, mercilessly lol. 

He is in fucking good shape though for someone who is about to die.

edit: thought his match was against Owens ... but hopefully Owens comes out to kill him anyway lol.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Riley is so fucking lame. I expect he still sucks in the ring.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Lazyking said:


> They'll give him another one just like they gave Dean a new one months ago


eh fingers crossed eh? lol.



THANOS said:


> LAMEEEEE.. fpalm
> 
> Why can't he just use the damn headlock driver, or Stretch Muffler?


I know, I know ... but hopefully ... just hopefully it's not his official finisher. hopefully.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

I am really liking this Owens vs. Riley mini feud they have going on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> Getting ready to get his fucking head kicked in, mercilessly lol.
> 
> He is in fucking good shape though for someone who is about to die.
> 
> edit: thought his match was against Owens ... but hopefully Owens comes out to kill him anyway lol.


KILL!!!! OWENS, KILL!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*










:mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Gotta suck to be CJ Parker - he's the designated squash guy for debuting/new push talent. First live show he was jobbing out to Mojo, than recently it was Corbin, than Owens, tonight it's Crowe and Alex Riley.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



> "Owens called Riley the dumbest man in wwe for both fighting Owens and getting his back tattoo."


well that just made my night lol.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Oh hellllllll yeaaaaaahhhh Alex Riley is coming! Please don't fuck it up now!


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

YES! Breeze vs Itami part 3!


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gotta suck to be CJ Parker - he's the designated squash guy for debuting/new push talent. First live show he was jobbing out to Mojo, than recently it was Corbin, than Owens, tonight it's Crowe and Alex Riley.


I'm viewing it as Parker being the go to guy to give new talent a really good showing in their opening matches, rather than the traditional jobber role. He's doing the job but he looks good doing it and more importantly so does his opponent. 

I do believe his time will come, one day, because he is good, his gimmick is just annoying lol.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Full taped results



> * Chad Gable of Shoot Nation defeated Digg Rawlis in the dark match.
> 
> *February 18th episode:*
> 
> * NXT General Manager William Regal appears on the big screen for a promo. He announces Adrian Neville vs. NXT Champion Kevin Owens in a non-title match.
> 
> * Kevin Owens comes out and there are dueling chants for he and Sami Zayn, who is not here. Owens says Finn Balor can ask for his title match whenever he wants it.
> 
> * Rhino made his return to WWE and got a big pop. He defeated Elias Samson with a Gore and the crowd was on fire.
> 
> * Finn Balor cut a backstage promo on Kevin Owens. Rhino walks past him and smirks.
> 
> * Big Cass and Enzo Amore defeated The Vaudevillians. Blake and Murphy appeared on the big screen and cut a promo hitting on Carmella, then trashing Enzo and Cass.
> 
> * CJ Parker came to the ring and said he was taking the show hostage. He starts putting yellow emergency tape on the ring but Solomon Crowe made his debut, attacking Parker and taking him out.
> 
> * Sasha Banks made Blue Pants tap out and then cut a promo challenging anyone to come after her title.
> 
> * Kevin Owens defeated Adrian Neville in a non-title match with a powerbomb. This was said to be better than the Takeover main event.
> 
> *February 25th episode:*
> 
> * Hideo Itami defeated Bull Dempsey with a jumping kick. Tyler Breeze attacks Hideo on the stags and lays him out. Breeze takes a selfie over Hideo with a selfie stick. Hideo jumps back up and leaves Breeze laying.
> 
> * Sin Cara and Kalisto defeated Jason Jordan and Tye Dillinger when Jordan walked out on his partner.
> 
> * Dillinger is upset and cuts a promo, apparently issues an open challenge. Baron Corbin comes out and squashes him in seconds.
> 
> * Becky Lynch defeated Bayley by submission.
> 
> * The Brian Kendrick vs. Finn Balor is next. Balor gets the win with the top rope stomp. Kevin Owens watched from the announce desk and after the match, he tossed Alex Riley over the desk to a big pop
> 
> *March 4th episode:*
> 
> * Adam Rose comes out to a big pop but lost to Tyler Breeze. Breeze then fought off the Rosebuds, using his selfie stick like a sword.
> 
> * Blake and Murphy vs. Sawyer Fulton and Angelo Dawkins of Shoot Nation is next. Blake and Murphy get the non-title win.
> 
> * Baron Corbin squashed Tony Briggs while Kevin Owens was intimidating Alex Riley at the announce desk.
> 
> * Owens starts trying to fight the announcers. Riley is being held back by Jason Albert. Riley wants to fight as Riley taunts him.
> 
> *March 11th episode:*
> 
> * Solomon Crowe vs. Bull Dempsey is next. Crowe wins with his snap off the ropes splash. This may have been the end of the third episode of the first match on the fourth.
> 
> * Sasha Banks defeated Charlotte to retain the NXT Women's Title. Sasha had her feet on the ropes. Sasha countered a Natural Selection off the ropes to get the pin.
> 
> * Big Cass and Enzo come out to cut a promo on The Lucha Dragons before their match, saying they're more like the Geico Lizards and there's about to be an accident. Enzo and Cass defeated Sin Cara and Kalisto to a huge reaction from the crowd.
> 
> * Alexa Bliss defeated Carmella after a move off the top rope.
> 
> * Alex Riley comes out to a huge pop for a match against CJ Parker. Riley was said to be impressive with a beautiful dropkick and a spinning neckbreaker. He went to the top for the Blockbuster and got the win.
> 
> * Kevin Owens comes out and says Riley is the dumbest man in WWE. Owens says he will end Riley's career before ending Finn Balor.
> 
> * Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami is next. Breeze gets the win with a Beauty Shot. This was the end of the tapings as Hideo recovered and was high-fiving fans at ringside.
> 
> source: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-from-this-week-wwe-nxt-tv-tapings-airing-in/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> well that just made my night lol.


:lmao :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao :mark:


I know, how is this guy a heel lol. >


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Phaedra said:


> well that just made my night lol.


Says the guy with the generically lame bull tattoo on his bicep. 

On a side Owens should make fun of his back tattoo for spelling his name wrong as it says "Kiley" not Riley...

(Yeah I know it's his real name folks - but it would amuse me)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



THANOS said:


> Full taped results


Thanks for the whole recap, Thanos. So much win here. This taping reads like wrestling porn. :done.


----------



## elo

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Dumbest man in the WWE

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Thanks for the whole recap, Thanos. So much win here. This taping reads like wrestling porn. :done.


It reads like that because it is that. lol.


----------



## goldigga

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Tapings sound ridiculously good.

Enzo and Cass picking up those W's, Rhyno, Kendrick, Crowe, bunch of top matches. Can't wait to watch.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Please get rid of Sin Cara.

I thought he was gone after Rival but he's still fucking there.

Why can't Crowe rape him instead of poor CJ Parker?


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

I wonder if Breeze vs Itami is main eventing show 4, or if they're going to follow through with the Rhyno/Balor tease from earlier.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

I don't know how i'm going to sleep now, but I must.

what a set of tapings, well jealous of anyone in that crowd. 

g'night.


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Knew it. Breeze beats Itami.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Well can't have it all completely one sided.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Stop the squash matches already! So sick of this Baron guy.

Are the vaudevillians a jobber tag team now?

Why did they break up Jordan and Tye already before giving them a chance?

CJ Parker should not be the weekly jobber. Why not bring in non-tv guys people will forget in a week?


----------



## Frico

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Stop the squash matches already! So sick of this Baron guy.
> 
> Are the vaudevillians a jobber tag team now?
> 
> Why did they break up Jordan and Tye already before giving them a chance?
> 
> CJ Parker should not be the weekly jobber. Why not bring in non-tv guys people will forget in a week?


Hopefully the reason for Jordan walking out will be because of Shoot Nation making their debut at the next set of tapings.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Breeze sounds incredible for these tapings. Nice to know he's still regarded highly.


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Alexa had a match! :cheer

And new gear! :mark:

And she won!!! :faint:


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Tommy-V said:


> Alexa had a match! :cheer
> 
> And new gear! :mark:
> 
> And she won!!! :faint:


With a proper finisher too, apparently.


----------



## NormanSmiley

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Breeze needed the win vs. Itami. He's the number 2 heel on NXT. Can't have him losing a bunch of matches in a row.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Tommy-V said:


> Alexa had a match! :cheer
> 
> And new gear! :mark:
> 
> And she won!!! :faint:


*IT'S HAPPENING!!! MY VISION HAS COME AT LONG LAST :drose*


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Are Kendrick, and Rhyno there for the long run?? Or, is it a one off....hopefully not, they'd be good veterans to have around down in NXT, bringing the credibility that much closer to the main shows....


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Sounds like an awesome set of tapings. It's hard to not mark for NXT!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Tommy-V said:


> Alexa had a match! :cheer
> 
> And new gear! :mark:
> 
> And she won!!! :faint:


Hopefully a new gimmick too.

I'm excited for these next 4 weeks of TV. Kevin Owens carrying the shows should be good, let's see how he does. This feud with Riley looks promising and NXT is the perfect environment for Alex Riley to get back on track.

Neville only worked the first week, which might mean he's going to Raw soon. Let's hope so, he has nothing left to do in NXT.

Now we need to get Scott Dawson back on the show.


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



december_blue said:


> With a proper finisher too, apparently.


Yeah, none of that roll-up finish garbage











Pyro and bullshit said:


> *IT'S HAPPENING!!! MY VISION HAS COME AT LONG LAST :drose*














elhijodelbodallas said:


> Hopefully a new gimmick too.


Her gimmick is more than fine


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Finally some more Bliss!


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

I believe the next set of tapings will be on the 18th, so next Wednesday.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



Tommy-V said:


> Alexa had a match! :cheer
> 
> And new gear! :mark:
> 
> And she won!!! :faint:


Her gear better still be adorable!

Oh, and is Riley Owens' announcer feud?, you know like Amdrose, Ohno & Cesaro had Regal, Owens just has Riley, the thought amuse me.


----------



## Gravenbabies

*FULL SPOILERS tv tapings blog post 2-12*

this is a blog post abou tthe tv tapings 2-12 


http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/2015/02/nxt-full-sail-tv-tapings-2-12-15.html
these are a full months worth of spoilers with pictures....read it at your own risk and remember you can't un-see it >
you cant say i didnt warn you 0

http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/2015/02/nxt-full-sail-tv-tapings-2-12-15.html


----------



## NXT83

*Looks like Big Cass and Enzo are getting a push.*

Good to see.
It's gonna be a great feel good moment when they finally win the Tag Team Titles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Looks like Big Cass and Enzo are getting a push.*

I mark for them. When they are champs, no one will say the tag division is SAWFT.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Stop the squash matches already! So sick of this Baron guy.
> 
> Are the vaudevillians a jobber tag team now?
> 
> *Why did they break up Jordan and Tye already before giving them a chance?*
> 
> CJ Parker should not be the weekly jobber. Why not bring in non-tv guys people will forget in a week?


Because the Shoot Nation, that's why.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

One of the GOAT NXT Tapings. My body is ready to watch these episodes in the next month (i hope)


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Crowe could be a great foil for Breeze.
Like maybe he could leak Breeze's dick pics or something.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: FULL SPOILERS tv tapings blog post 2-12*



Gravenbabies said:


> this is a blog post abou tthe tv tapings 2-12
> 
> 
> http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/2015/02/nxt-full-sail-tv-tapings-2-12-15.html
> these are a full months worth of spoilers with pictures....read it at your own risk and remember you can't un-see it >
> you cant say i didnt warn you 0
> 
> http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/2015/02/nxt-full-sail-tv-tapings-2-12-15.html


Did you get a new camera or something? Pictures seem much higher resolution than before.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



> Rhino was in Orlando this week and did a one minute win at tonight's NXT tapings, wearing a shirt. He hasn't worked for WWE in years. He used the gore. The crowd popped big time. He also did a walk in during a Bayley interview. They made eye contact and left.


This made me laugh.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Brian Kendrick vs Prince Devitt


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Next month looks pretty good, though not sure why Owens is focusing on who he is for the month... seems odd.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

It's because if he started feuding with Finn immediately, there would be no reason Finn didn't cash in his Number 1 Contendership, on TV. Obviously he won't be facing Owens til the next special, in three months, so they have some filler feuds first. Looks like Finn will be facing Rhyno soon.

They're taking Riley off commentary and I think Riley wanted to go back to wrestling anyway, so this is the story for that. He's gonna get killed by Owens to write him off.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Balor vs Kendrick and Owens vs Neville should be good. Also, I love Owens's booking from what I gathered from this spoilers


----------



## Gravenbabies

*Re: FULL SPOILERS tv tapings blog post 2-12*



Ithil said:


> Did you get a new camera or something? Pictures seem much higher resolution than before.


Nope:wink2: its the same camera they just having amazing lighting even my daughter point and shot took great pics! and it didn't hurt having ramp side seats


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Breeze is damn hard worker. His face was all over these tapings. Well done to him. 

I preferred Alexa in the blue rather than purple. Good to know she's got a finisher now. And a top role one, haven't seen that in a while.

Shame the Vaudevillains aren't being retooled.

But i'm happy for Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

These tapings sound great. NXT once again proving it is by far the best show under the WWE banner.

Finally some Alexa Bliss again too. :banderas I hope she starts appearing a little more soon.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

Looks like Rhyno and Kendrick were just brought in to work with younger guys in NXT, not re-signed. To that, I say good. I also hope they bring Bubba and Devon in for some tapings to work Blake and Murphy (although imo Bubba should be signed.)


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

There's another set of tapings happening fairly soon, no?


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*



december_blue said:


> There's another set of tapings happening fairly soon, no?


Next week there is another set.


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: NXT Taping Spoiler Thread (Spoilers in here pls)*

I figure the Itami-Breeze feud will end with a GTS to the supermodel's face, which makes sense.

The idea of older guys coming in to work with the NXT talent is cool. Nice to see these guys pop in every now and then, and something like that could help whenever NXT becomes a regular touring brand like Triple H wants.


----------



## Mojo=Greatness

*Re: Next set of tapings*



Ithil said:


> Dude took six straight powerbombs. Wanting a superman face who is never hurt is boring.


thats not what i'm asking for. i'm just saying he's been booked to look pretty weak since he's been champ. i'm not saying he cant take an asswhooping here and there, but his entire reign has been him on the shelf and off tv.


----------



## DoubtGin

so new tapings today?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-bray-wyatt-recent-promos-and-the-undertaker/



> - WWE will tape more episodes of NXT tonight from Full Sail University. These tapings should carry them up to WrestleMania 31. Join us tonight around 6:30pm EST for live spoilers.


*More tapings tonight :drose. Give me more Alexa wins and more Sasha. I still disagree with the Alexa vs. Carmella match being done so early when they both needed wins, but I understand that Alexa has the brighter future. *


----------



## NastyYaffa

Can't wait to hear what goes down at tonight's tapings :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Want more Brian Kendrick matches and for Becky Lynch to solidify herself as the next women's title contender. :mark:


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

I want to see Samoa Joe come out and kill someone.


----------



## DemBoy

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> I want to see Samoa Joe come out and kill someone.


Your going to be fairly disappointed then.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wanted to open a new thread but then I saw someone else tried and it got closed (still think those should get separate threads but I understand the decision), so I'll post it here:

What we could expect in these tapings:


Owens/Riley mini feud continued (probably a match between those two as well, because I don't think they will face on a special).
Balor/Rhyno match? If not, something for Balor to do.
Either Itami/Breeze continues or both move on.
New challenger for Sasha (or Bayley/Becky again, I guess Charlotte isn't facing her anymore).
Enzo/Cass vs Blake/Murphy (probably the title match already).
Something for Corbin to do (he didn't have much to do in the last tapings).
First feud for Solomon Crowe.
More time for Alexa Bliss and/or Carmella.
More returns, more debuts?
and other stuff

Hoping for great tapings :mark:


----------



## x78

The spoilers in the OP need to be edited, Charlotte vs Sasha was the main event of the March 4 episode and the March 11 episode was main evented by Tyler Breeze beating Hideo Itami.


----------



## CornNthemorN

rhyno and brian kendrik??? wtf? that like a one-off type thing they do or...?


----------



## Certified G

Fingers crossed for a lot more Alexa Bliss at these tapings. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

******* Reckin' Company could re-debut tonight, assuming that is the new name for Wilder and Dawson's team. 

Could see Jordan vs Dillinger where Shoot Nation finally debuts.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

I know it won't happen but it's what I want


----------



## Flair Shot

For the love of god give me finally the Shoot Nation.


----------



## DoubtGin

Can anyone edit the title so people know about the new tapings? :C


----------



## DoubtGin

Regal promo starts the whole thing, but apparently just a dark segment


----------



## DoubtGin

> Wow, looks like lots of stuff announced:
> 
> Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze 2 out of 3 falls
> Sami Zayn vs Rhyno
> Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor title match
> 
> --
> 
> First match is Scott Dawson/Dash Wilder vs. Vaudevillains. The latter seem to job as of lately, so probably the underdogs get a chance to shine this time.


.


----------



## Sarcasm1

They tease Rhyno vs Balor but gives us Zayn instead? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## DoubtGin

Sarcasm1 said:


> They tease Rhyno vs Balor but gives us Zayn instead? Not that I'm complaining.


Yea that surprised me too. I also didn't expect the title match to happen already.

--

Looks like the Vaudevillains won. The match is said to be a dark match, though.


----------



## iamloco724

I flew to FL for the special and tapings last week, everything was great but damn wish i could have stay the extra week for these Zayn vs Rhyno and Balor vs Owens!


----------



## RiverFenix

Owens will either cheat to win over Balor or get DQ'd on purpose in order to keep his belt.


----------



## DoubtGin

> First official match is Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger.


Let's do thiiiiiiis!?


----------



## DoubtGin

> Balor wins via double foot stomp. Tyler Breeze taunts him after the match and calls him a flavor of the month.


Who's feuding with who right now? :lol

also shoutout to @formerlyDave who I get the infos from


----------



## DoubtGin

> Bayley vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte in a Triple Threat to determine the #1 contender for the NXT Women's championship.


They really need fresh blood up there. Can't see Charlotte winning this one, so I predict Bayley will be victorious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's go Becky!!!


----------



## normal situation

DoubtGin said:


> They really need fresh blood up there. Can't see Charlotte winning this one, so I predict Bayley will be victorious.


On the contrary, I believe that Becky might pull off the surprise win here. Charlotte definitely isn't winning, and we've gotten Bayley vs Sasha a million times already. Becky vs Sasha would be a fresh matchup, and a good feud to start off Sasha's reign as champ.


----------



## DoubtGin

normal situation said:


> On the contrary, I believe that Becky might pull off the surprise win here. Charlotte definitely isn't winning, and we've gotten Bayley vs Sasha a million times already. Becky vs Sasha would be a fresh matchup, and a good feud to start off Sasha's reign as champ.


Yea, it's either Bayley or Becky, I just settled on one 

Charlotte already had her rematch, another match wouldn't make sense. Bayley and Becky both have a fair chance to win, imo.


----------



## DoubtGin

And hey, you were right, Becky wins after pinning Bayley while she was in the figure four of Charlotte.


----------



## normal situation

Yeah, it's one of the two. The way I see it, Becky isn't winning the title, so she would be a good first feud for the BO$$. It's Bayley is my prediction to take the title, so assuming I'm right and Bayley is the next champ, they'll save her match for later to make Sasha's reign actually mean something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky wins!! :mark: it is a fresher match up with Sasha.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker next.


.--.


----------



## Even Flow

Becky won. YES!


----------



## DoubtGin

> As expected, Hideo wins with the Running Kick.
> 
> Enchancement talent vs Rhyno next.


So Rhyno is actually staying for a bit. Guess he wins here. Also interested in who's jobbing.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Next taping is on April 23 which leaves NXt with two empty weeks. Perhaps they are using those for Ohio or Wrestlemania week.


----------



## normal situation

A-RY vs Owens next, expecting interference or the shoot murder of mister Alex Riley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

normal situation said:


> A-RY vs Owens next.


I'm into that match (Y)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well, go ahead and turn Becky face and give her a character. She's not winning the belt this early, but give us a reason to care about her being in the title hunt.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Well, go ahead and turn Becky face and give her a character. She's not winning the belt this early, but give us a reason to care about her being in the title hunt.*


Becky wins! and Sasha is a surprise call up. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

> KO wins with the pop up powerbomb. He wants to destroy Riley post-match but Sami makes the save to apparently end show 1.





> Show 2 starts with Tye Dillinger vs Jason Jordan


:O


----------



## TD Stinger

DoubtGin said:


> :O


Maybe Shoot Nation makes it's debut here on behalf of Jordan?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IDONTSHIV said:


> Becky wins! and Sasha is a surprise call up. :mark:












*Let my Queen reign over NXT for a good 6 months :tucky*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damn Bálor/Owens + Itami/Breeze in 2/3 falls :banderas


----------



## DoubtGin

> JJ wins with a pumphandle slam.
> 
> Bayley vs Emma next


.-.


----------



## DemBoy

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Let my Queen reign over NXT for a good 6 months :tucky*


Let her reign longer than that. Once she gets called up to the main roster she's going to become just another trashy diva with no personality other than "She's crazy maggle and maybe a little lesbian!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bayley's butt is going to squash Emma!


----------



## DoubtGin

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bayley's butt is going to squash Emma!


Bayley wins via reverse rollup !


----------



## DoubtGin

> Blake/Murphy vs Lucha Dragons next, apparently non-title.


Sin Cara can slowly fuck off and let Kalisto shine as a singles wrestler.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Any signs of Emma turning heel?


----------



## DoubtGin

> Blake gets the pin after a frog splash.


Tbh, lots of non-important stuff so far.


----------



## DoubtGin

Sarcasm1 said:


> Any signs of Emma turning heel?


wrestlinginc reports that "Emma was acting "off" and not as bubbly as usual."

Sami Zayn promo now. He says he will have his rematch but doesn't know when.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Rhyno squashes another jobber.


Building him up for Sami I guess.


----------



## THANOS

Blake and Murphy need A LOT of polish but it's good they're getting some time to perform in front of a broadcast audience, as small as Full Sail is. Hopefully by the time they're called up next year, they'll be ready to rock and have new and entertaining characters.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Rhyno cuts a promo and says he's going for the title, no matter who's the champ.
> 
> Tyler Breeze vs Itami in a 2/3 falls next


I wonder if Rhyno actually stays down there for longer or if it is just some promo to make him look more legit.

Itami/Breeze :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Oh man Itami vs. Breeze should be good. Could see Itami sending Breeze to sleep


----------



## DoubtGin

> Hideo 1:0 with the running kick


Guess the first two falls will be rather fast and the third one will get some time.



> As predicted, Breeze gets a pin shortly after with the Beauty Shot.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Breeze won via another Beauty Shot.


Didn't expect that. Glad to see they hold onto Breeze. Show 3 starts soon.


----------



## Joshi Judas

No Crowe in the new tapings yet?


Also need more of my waifu Alexa in her hot new attire and to see her beat opponents with her new finisher :banderas

Sasha, she comin' for you :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

RAVEN said:


> No Crowe in the new tapings yet?
> 
> 
> Also need more of my waifu Alexa in her hot new attire and to see her beat opponents with her new finisher :banderas
> 
> Sasha, she comin' for you :mark:


Nice timing:



> CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe opens the third show. Crowe wins in a good match via submission.


I guess he used the stretch muffler.


----------



## x78

Corbin murks Steve Cutler. Seems like he's directionless again now that the Bull feud is over


----------



## DoubtGin

They seem to have no idea what to do with him, was pretty directionless at the last tapings as well.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DoubtGin said:


> Nice timing:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he used the stretch muffler.



Yeah I hope he did. The Boing splash is too ridiculous to be a finisher :lol

The Stretch Muffler looks awesome. Memories of the Brock Lock :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

RAVEN said:


> Yeah I hope he did. The Boing splash is too ridiculous to be a finisher :lol
> 
> The Stretch Muffler looks awesome. Memories of the Brock Lock :mark:


The tweet I read said he won via submission so I think he used it :mark:



> Enzo/Cass promo + match against Dawkins/Fulton next. Blake/Murphy at ringside with flower :ti


----------



## Joshi Judas

Blake/Murphy aka Team Thick putting the moves on Carmella :lmao

This is a good way to turn her heel and get her away from Enzo/Cass actually.

Where is Alexa Bliss dammit?


----------



## normal situation

Blue pants is there :mark: facing the debuting Dana Brooke


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> Nice timing:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he used the stretch muffler.





RAVEN said:


> Yeah I hope he did. The Boing splash is too ridiculous to be a finisher :lol
> 
> The Stretch Muffler looks awesome. Memories of the Brock Lock :mark:





DoubtGin said:


> The tweet I read said he won via submission so I think he used it :mark:


Thank God. The stretch muffler is awesome as a finisher, especially the way Crowe performs it with the grapevine.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Blue Pants shows up again and faces the debuting Dana Brooke


:O


----------



## RDEvans

It's weird yet interesting seeing Crowe as a face, but at least he's finally on NXT and he's using the Stretch Muffler :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

> Brooke beats Blue Pants on her debut


At least we get more divas down there. Anyone here who can give an opinion on her? Doesn't look like she's that experienced but I don't want to judge based on her looks.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Was hoping Crowe would be a heel but atleast this way he gets to turn heel sometime down the road so all good right?

Interested to see Dana Brooke.

Still need my Bliss fix though :jose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RAVEN said:


> Was hoping Crowe would be a heel but atleast this way he gets to turn heel sometime down the road so all good right?
> 
> Interested to see Dana Brooke.
> 
> Still need my Bliss fix though :jose


Bliss, Please!!!!


----------



## Mr. I

DoubtGin said:


> At least we get more divas down there. Anyone here who can give an opinion on her? Doesn't look like she's that experienced but I don't want to judge based on her looks.


She's only been there for maybe 14 months, so she's a rookie.


----------



## DoubtGin

RAVEN said:


> Was hoping Crowe would be a heel but atleast this way he gets to turn heel sometime down the road so all good right?
> 
> Interested to see Dana Brooke.
> 
> Still need my Bliss fix though :jose


Not looking too good, one more show left :s



> Zayn vs Rhyno now.


This could be great :mark:, Rhyno showed up in all three shows so far ^-^


----------



## Joshi Judas

Zayn vs Rhyno will be glorious :mark:


----------



## x78

DoubtGin said:


> At least we get more divas down there. Anyone here who can give an opinion on her? Doesn't look like she's that experienced but I don't want to judge based on her looks.


How does she 'not look' experienced? How do you look experienced? And no, she isn't experienced which is why she's wrestling on a fucking developmental show.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Rhyno just told the crowd "Ole this!"


:lol


----------



## Tommy-V

Hah! I knew Dana Brooke was going to debut soon. Called it a while back.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Zayn wins with the Helluva Kick


Said to be a good match. Show 4 should start now.


----------



## Lazyking

So they're pushing Itami down the card with that loss to Breeze? I'm not sure what he does now. I realize he's not caught on as quickly as Balor but I expected a little more of a push for him..at least in NXT.


----------



## DoubtGin

> ALEXA BLISS vs Sasha Banks in a title match.


Wut? Whatever, not going to complain about Alexa showing up ^_^


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tommy-V said:


> Hah! I knew Dana Brooke was going to debut soon. Called it a while back.


Our girl missing from this set of tapings 

Was hoping she'd show up again in her new attire and use her top rope finisher. Still some time to go, hope she makes it.


EDIT: Right on time again :lol

Go Alexa! Don't lose too quickly.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Becky is number one contender yet Alexa gets a title match?


----------



## DoubtGin

Yea that is really weird.

Alexa didn't really deserve a title match, anyways. She'll most likely lose, however.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Sasha makes Alexa tap out and retains.


Was a rather competitive match apparently and Alexa looked good.


----------



## Dpc292

what about when blake and murphy beat kallisto and sin cara


----------



## DoubtGin

> Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Title is next


:mark: :mark:

Let's see how this ends up. Probably a non-clean finish to stretch out the feud.

Both guys are undefeated in NXT, btw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Battle of the Unbeatens!!!!!!:mark:


----------



## x78

No idea what's happening here since this episode only has one other match taped, and it was a Women's title match. 35-40 minutes for Balor vs Owens?


----------



## DoubtGin

x78 said:


> No idea what's happening here since this episode only has one other match taped, and it was a Women's title match. 35-40 minutes for Balor vs Owens?


Yea, I'd expect a match like that to end the tapings. They will probably have promos or something like that after the match or it will have some screwy finish and we'll get other matches.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DoubtGin said:


> Was a rather competitive match apparently and Alexa looked good.



:applause

That's all I wanted.

I want Sasha to have a 6-7 month reign and Bliss to eventually beat her for the title.


----------



## x78

DoubtGin said:


> Yea, I'd expect a match like that to end the tapings. They will probably have promos or something like that after the match or it will have some screwy finish and we'll get other matches.


If the next tapings aren't until April 23rd then they still have another show to tape after this one, the current shows only take us to April 15th and that's if there is a highlights/Axxess show on the week of WM. Maybe this April 15th episode will be billed as a 'clash of the champions' or something like they've done a few times in the past.


----------



## Lazyking

They might air the axxess matches too..


----------



## DoubtGin

Neville didn't show up once after he lost to Owens on the last tapings (was shown on the network today). So he basically won't be on NXT for 6+ weeks from now on.

Guess he'll debut pretty soon.


----------



## Tommy-V

Yes! Alexa 

Guess she answered Sasha's open challenge for the title.



RAVEN said:


> :applause
> 
> That's all I wanted.
> 
> *I want Sasha to have a 6-7 month reign and Bliss to eventually beat her for the title.*


That's what I want as well and how I think it will go down.


----------



## Dpc292

DoubtGin said:


> Neville didn't show up once after he lost to Owens on the last tapings (was shown on the network today). So he basically won't be on NXT for 6+ weeks from now on.
> 
> Guess he'll debut pretty soon.


...poor adrian neville...hes gonna be called awesome adrian i just know it.


----------



## DoubtGin

it's been 25 minutes now, pretty long match already


----------



## Dpc292

DoubtGin said:


> it's been 25 minutes now, pretty long match already


that match is still going? wtf?


----------



## Dpc292

and theres 2 more tapings after this


----------



## DoubtGin

Dpc292 said:


> that match is still going? wtf?


The guy who tweets about what happens hasn't written anything about the winner of the match so I assume it is still going on.


----------



## Dpc292

so basically, the match has been going on now for about 30 minutes now.


----------



## iamloco724

Dont want to look through the thread since im trying to avoid spoilers, but have they announced when the next tapings are?


----------



## Dpc292

iamloco724 said:


> Dont want to look through the thread since im trying to avoid spoilers, but have they announced when the next tapings are?


right now


----------



## x78

iamloco724 said:


> Dont want to look through the thread since im trying to avoid spoilers, but have that announced when the next tapings are?


April 23rd.


----------



## DoubtGin

iamloco724 said:


> Dont want to look through the thread since im trying to avoid spoilers, but have they announced when the next tapings are?


There are some episodes being taped right now.

One poster on here said the next ones are on April 22th. 

Apparently, only three episodes were taped today, which would bring us until April 1st. Still missing three shows, then.


----------



## Dpc292

DoubtGin said:


> One poster on here said April 22th.
> 
> Apparently, only three episodes were taped today, which would bring us until April 1st. Still missing three shows, then.


no, theres 5 shows tonight. theres 2 left.


----------



## DoubtGin

Dpc292 said:


> no, theres 5 shows tonight. theres 2 left.


Are you sure? I lost count at how many shows have been taped today. This should be the 4th one, right ? (since they have been taping for about 4 hours now).


----------



## Dpc292

DoubtGin said:


> Are you sure? I lost count at how many shows have been taped today. This should be the 4th one, right ? (since they have been taping for about 4 hours now).


this is the 3rd show, wrestlinginc lists 5 shows are being filmed tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin

> Owens vs Balor just hit the 30 minute mark


Wow.


----------



## x78

DoubtGin said:


> Are you sure? I lost count at how many shows have been taped today.


They've done four so far, with the fourth show apparently consisting of just Banks vs Bliss and this 40+ minute Balor vs Owens match. Unless they tape another show tonight then there are still two episodes missing, which could be filled with recaps or content from WrestleMania Axxess.


----------



## Dpc292

owens won. this was the last episode in the tapings.


and no, wrestlinginc lists only 3 episodes on there.


----------



## DoubtGin

Dpc292 said:


> this is the 3rd show, wrestlinginc lists 5 shows are being filmed tonight.


They are usually pretty clueless. I think the 3rd show ended with Rhyno vs. Zayn.


----------



## THANOS

> * Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor is next. Owens retains the NXT Title with a powerbomb after a long grueling match. There were said to be some amazing spots in this match. *This was the end of the tapings.*


I think it was a mistake for Owens to beat Balor completely clean like that, but it does make him look like an even bigger beast. I guess we're getting Owens/Zayn II at the next Special then?


----------



## DoubtGin

Looks like Zayn will be the one to challenge Owens again.

30+ minutes of Owens vs Balor sounds awesome, though. Wish they'd done that at a special, though. Also didn't want Balor to lose clean.

Pretty cool tapings overall.

Owens the sole undefeated wrestler on NXT now :mark: (who is actually seen as a threat)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Balor had to lose sometime.

No shame losing after a hardfought 30+ minute match.


Bring on Owens/Zayn 2 :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I hope they keep Becky Lynch heel and just make Sasha a tweener for their feud. 

Disappointed with the absence of The Brian Kendrick for these tapings.

I have no issue with Balor losing clean to Owens. I doubt he's going to be in NXT that much longer anyway.


----------



## Phaedra

wait ... were they taping tonight??????


----------



## DoubtGin

This seems to be Crowe's theme. Cool he got a song that isn't produced by WWE.

thanks reddit


----------



## Sarcasm1

So no Neville in this taping should suggest that he should debut after Mania.


----------



## Phaedra

Sarcasm1 said:


> So no Neville in this taping should suggest that he should debut after Mania.


or at Mania. battle royale. mighty mouse, dead lifts cesaro or like kane or something over the top rope.


----------



## DemBoy

RAVEN said:


> Balor had to lose sometime.
> 
> No shame losing after a hardfought 30+ minute match.
> 
> 
> Bring on Owens/Zayn 2 :mark:


He had to lose, but its disappointing to see Balor losing his shot a taping. They could've build a triple threat match for the title at the next live event, have Zayn take the pin to protect Owens and have Balor as the next NXT champion.

Zayn vs. Owens 2 sounds good if its a gimmick match like a hardcore or a ladder match, otherwise sounds kinda meh.


----------



## zrc

I think they should bring in more midcarders from the past. Would love to see Paul Burchill, Shelton Benjamin and Mark Jindrak (huge deal in Mexico since his last stint) again. Maybe we'll get Rhyno/Balor at the next live show if they're going for a second notch in the Owens/Zayn feud.


----------



## Kabraxal

These tapings seem a little.. aimless. It's kind of weird.


----------



## Cobalt

I am so confused.

Did Balor fight Owens for the title and lose clean?


----------



## CMDeluxe

Phaedra said:


> Sarcasm1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no Neville in this taping should suggest that he should debut after Mania.
> 
> 
> 
> or at Mania. battle royale. mighty mouse, dead lifts cesaro or like kane or something over the top rope.
Click to expand...

He's also been removed (or was never on?) the poster for the Ohio show.


----------



## THANOS

Any confirmation if Crowe indeed used the Stretch Muffler as his finisher?


----------



## Arcade

Looking forward to seeing Balor vs Owens. Probably could be another strong MOTY contender, especially when they are given 30 minutes.


----------



## DudeLove669

Why the hell is Rhino on NXT and not RAW?


----------



## Kratosx23

Balor losing I think assures his call up post WM. Arrive, learn how to work with the camera for the demon entrance, leave. I believe I had heard something when he signed that said that he had it in his contract to only be in NXT a short time anyway, because he was making too much money in Japan to make a long stay in NXT worth his while. 

Now they can build Owens vs Zayn again for the next special, with the title match out of the way, it's nice and easy. No problems. 

Guys who don't win the NXT title are better off anyway.


----------



## DG89

> These tapings seem a little.. aimless. It's kind of weird.


I'm guessing the next tapings will take us up to the 13th May episode and by then we'll have the full card developed for the next takeover special on May 20th (I'm assuming that's when it is). Or maybe where they weren't expecting to have to do Rival so soon after Arrival and have only 2 months of build instead of the usual 3, they may be spinning their wheels or slowing down slightly to stretch out the tapings so they can have the next Takeover in June.

From the tapings I can assume that we'll be getting

Zayn/Owens II - NXT title
Blake/Murphy v Enzo/Cass - Tag Titles
Banks v Lynch - Women's title.

No clue what people like Balor, Itami, Crowe, Corbin will be doing. Maybe they'll do that Balor v Rhyno match that was slightly teased on the first episode taping when Rhyno stared down Balor during the interview.



> Did Balor fight Owens for the title and lose clean?


That's what it sounds like, pretty hard fought victory though. I'd guess that maybe the higher ups decided to bring balor to the main roster sooner rather than later, so giving him the title would not have worked timing wise but they still wanna give him a main event match?



> Why the hell is Rhino on NXT and not RAW?


In NXT he's a veteran helping put developmental talents over and giving them more variety in their feuds and allows them to hold off on other matches e.g. zayn had someone to wrestle while owens was taking on balor.
on RAW, he would have been another talent from years gone by taking up time that could be used for current talent.

Plus i'm sure Rhyno much prefers taping four episodes in one night every few weeks and maybe being a trainer in NXT between then, rather than being on the road 5 days a week with the main roster. Guys almost 40, he doesn't need that in his life right now.

Also, with NXT he's a big fish in a small pond and gets to wrestle main event matches. with an audience who knows who he is and loves him. On Raw and Smackdown he'd just be wandering aimlessly in the mid-card with half the audience not knowing who he is because they weren't watching when he in WWE.


----------



## donlesnar

DG89 said:


> I'm guessing the next tapings will take us up to the 13th May episode and by then we'll have the full card developed for the next takeover special on May 20th (I'm assuming that's when it is). Or maybe where they weren't expecting to have to do Rival so soon after Arrival and have only 2 months of build instead of the usual 3, they may be spinning their wheels or slowing down slightly to stretch out the tapings so they can have the next Takeover in June.
> 
> From the tapings I can assume that we'll be getting
> 
> Zayn/Owens II - NXT title
> Blake/Murphy v Enzo/Cass - Tag Titles
> Banks v Lynch - Women's title.
> 
> No clue what people like Balor, Itami, Crowe, Corbin will be doing. Maybe they'll do that Balor v Rhyno match that was slightly teased on the first episode taping when Rhyno stared down Balor during the interview.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it sounds like, pretty hard fought victory though. I'd guess that maybe the higher ups decided to bring balor to the main roster sooner rather than later, so giving him the title would not have worked timing wise but they still wanna give him a main event match?
> 
> 
> 
> In NXT he's a veteran helping put developmental talents over and giving them more variety in their feuds and allows them to hold off on other matches e.g. zayn had someone to wrestle while owens was taking on balor.
> on RAW, he would have been another talent from years gone by taking up time that could be used for current talent.
> 
> Plus i'm sure Rhyno much prefers taping four episodes in one night every few weeks and maybe being a trainer in NXT between then, rather than being on the road 5 days a week with the main roster. Guys almost 40, he doesn't need that in his life right now.
> 
> Also, with NXT he's a big fish in a small pond and gets to wrestle main event matches. with an audience who knows who he is and loves him. On Raw and Smackdown he'd just be wandering aimlessly in the mid-card with half the audience not knowing who he is because they weren't watching when he in WWE.


he cant take time up in raw but can take up the future stars time in nxt? lol

and why wont raw audience know him when they know sting


----------



## DG89

donlesnar said:


> he cant take time up in raw but can take up the future stars time in nxt? lol
> 
> and why wont raw audience know him when they know sting


NXT has a much smaller roster, and as I said, a feud with Rhyno allows them to hold off on other feuds. If they wanted to do Balor v Itami but didn't want to do that for a while, but everyone else has a feud and there's literally no-one else for Balor to feud with then they can do Balor v Rhyno.

And the process would be much different in NXT, we never complain that someone isn't getting their time on NXT, all our favourites get a shared amount because they revolve the talent weekly. But on RAW, I can just imagine if Rhyno was in matches every week but someone like Cesaro or Luke Harper wasn't, there would be a lot of complaints on here that Rhyno was taking up that space.

As for the audience knowing who he is, Sting was one of the lynchpins of WCW, someone who is one of the most iconic faces of wrestling. Rhyno was a guy who did well on ECW and then was a mid-carder for a few years in WWE. Someone coming into wrestling nowadays would probably have heard of Sting, same as you know who austin is or the rock. But i'd find it very hard to think a novice to wrestling would know who Rhyno was.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DemBoy said:


> He had to lose, but its disappointing to see Balor losing his shot a taping. They could've build a triple threat match for the title at the next live event, have Zayn take the pin to protect Owens and have Balor as the next NXT champion.
> 
> Zayn vs. Owens 2 sounds good if its a gimmick match like a hardcore or a ladder match, otherwise sounds kinda meh.



Tbf I already saw it coming after Rival that the next live event will have the Owens vs Zayn rematch. Balor was going to be an intermediate challenger. But he got probably the longest NXT match till date, and Owens has been booked to be totally dominant, so going toe to toe against him and barely losing doesn't really hurt him.

I don't think he'll be down there long enough to become NXT champion tbh. I see him getting called up pretty quick.

And I'm more excited for Owens/Zayn 2 tbh since I'm a bigger Zayn fan than Balor :lol I think there will be some stipulation after the way the first match ended, but could be wrong.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## bonkertons

This is great booking. Owens demolishes Zayn, then beats the next two top guys CLEAN, including the former champ and the undefeated Balor. It builds him up as the monster at the next Special and makes Zayn an even bigger underdog.

I'm guessing that they are planning on calling Zayn up soon, hoping the next Special will be his last, otherwise I think they would have saved this Owens/Balor match for the next Special.

Owens has been built perfectly leading up to his eventual showdown with Zayn. I have no doubt that they'll let both of them loose to put on a 5* match, and that as well as the build is what will make it a classic.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Dana Brooke defeated Blue Pants?

:fuck


----------



## NormanSmiley

Really wondering where Balor and Itami will go after these tapings.

Balor lost cleanly to Owens and I can see him going to the main roster.

Itami looks like he's being used to elevate Breeze. Don't mind Breeze winning a match or two, but he's essentially won the feud.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'd mark for a last man standing match between Owens/Zayn.

Another thing I enjoy is that there are a lot of heads gunning for the NXT title. It makes the title seem important.


----------



## Gravenbabies

Here are another set of detailed spoilers for the 2-18 tapings over at the blog:
http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/2015/02/nxt-full-sail-tv-taping-2-18-15.html


----------



## ImpudentImp

RAVEN said:


> Tbf I already saw it coming after Rival that the next live event will have the Owens vs Zayn rematch. Balor was going to be an intermediate challenger. But he got probably the longest NXT match till date, and Owens has been booked to be totally dominant, so going toe to toe against him and barely losing doesn't really hurt him.


I agree not to mention Balor beat Neville, who is the longest NXT champion holder, clean so it doesn't hurt him that much. I prefer clean finish over screwy/DQ/interference finish anyways.


----------



## GTL

looking good for Tyler Breeze. NXT5 kinda dominated everything for the last few months but that win puts him back in the upper card. KO has got a rocket under him. I can see more crossover with RAW events with him soon. Don't see Corbin anywhere. Maybe changing things after Rivals. Only a dark match for the Mechanics? They need a run. They never screw up a house show match.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

So Enzo and Cass come back and win. Then dissaperance?

Some random stuff on the NXT Tapings aswell.

I guess Rhyno is back full time


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Rhino and The Brian Kendrick returns to WWE but on the better show, NXT!!!! :mark:

Sasha Banks retaining her title while Alexa Bliss winning matches plus getting that push. :mark:

Becky Lynch winning the number 1 contender battle royal. I don't see her winning it soon but I can expect a full on feud with her and Sasha Banks this year. *:HHH2


----------



## DoubtGin

THANOS said:


> Any confirmation if Crowe indeed used the Stretch Muffler as his finisher?












from his instagram account :zayn3 (from a house show)


----------



## Disgraceland.

I think Bull Dempsey is going to be called up very soon, why? I think that news a couple days ago about a new stable called the ''******* Reppin' Company'' will serve as his debut. I'd imagine he'd play the silent, half-retarded enforcer or something.


----------



## Gravenbabies

DoubtGin said:


> from his instagram account :zayn3 (from a house show)


he did on Cjp at the tapings


----------



## Gravenbabies

This episode starts off with a smashmouth match as Solomon Crowe makes his most impressive television outing yet against the loudmouth CJ Parker. This was a very physical match with a lot of great offense from both men. However with the crowd on his side and an unstoppable momentum Crowe was on fire, as evidenced by a suicide dive delivered with a vengeance. Parker slowed him down but Crowe fired back eventually contorting his opponent into a Stretch Muffler for the submission victory. An impressive match for both men, but that much more for the winner, Solomon Crowe.


http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/2015/02/nxt-full-sail-tv-taping-2-18-15.html



thats from our blog post from the details spoilers of ALL the tapings


----------



## Gravenbabies

Disgraceland. said:


> I think Bull Dempsey is going to be called up very soon, why? I think that news a couple days ago about a new stable called the ''******* Reppin' Company'' will serve as his debut. I'd imagine he'd play the silent, half-retarded enforcer or something.


That's for Scott dawson and Dash Wilder


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Raylan Givens @Tommy-V

*Alexa Bliss has new attire:*


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Legit BOSS

Thanks brah










Prefer the new attire over the old one easily. And look at the fear in Sasha's eyes as she realizes who the true boss is :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Raylan Givens said:


> @Legit BOSS
> 
> Thanks brah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer the new attire over the old one easily. And look at the fear in Sasha's eyes as she realizes who the true boss is :banderas


*I agree. It makes Alexa look like a serious contender instead of another silly gimmick. I thought the outfit she wore during the backstage interview was her street clothes, but it looks very similar to her ring attire:







*


----------



## Tommy-V

Legit BOSS said:


> @Raylan Givens @Tommy-V
> 
> *Alexa Bliss has new attire. I'll put it in a spoiler in case you want to be surprised.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alexa's new outfit


Already seen it weeks ago 

Looks incredible :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The breast part of it all, she's got a boob window :drose*


----------



## obby

So

Anyone wanna let me know if they continue the Dillinger vs Jordan feud without spoiling anything else?

The wonders of the post quote alert system :kobe6


----------



## Pharmakon

Alexa Bliss a cute. :banderas
Just imagine seeing Bayley and Bliss together in the same ring.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

So this part hasn't happened yet



> March 18th SPOILERS
> 
> (1) Finn Bálor squashed Tye Dillinger. Post-match, Tyler Breeze cut a promo on Finn from the Titantron.
> 
> (2) Becky Lynch beat Bayley and Charlotte in a #1 contender match to the NXT Women's Championship.
> 
> (3) Hideo Itami beat Tye Dilinger.
> 
> (4) Rhyno squashed Mr. 450.
> 
> (5) NXT champion Kevin Owens beat Alex Riley.
> 
> Post-match, Kevin tried to powerbomb Riley on the apron, but Sami Zayn returned to make the save. Owens tried to run through the crowd, but Sami swanton bombed from the top rope, over the barricade, into the crowd, and onto the Owens. The crowd was in an utter frenzy.


But Owens face Riley last week.


----------



## THANOS

MrSmallPackage said:


> So this part hasn't happened yet
> 
> 
> 
> But Owens face Riley last week.


I think that may air as the post Mania NXT episode?


----------



## DemBoy

MrSmallPackage said:


> So this part hasn't happened yet
> 
> 
> 
> But Owens face Riley last week.


That episode sounds like the one after Mania and after the Finn vs. Owens match because why else would Tyler Breeze cut a promo on Finn? The only reason is that he already lost his status and Breeze is feuding with him now.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

So that #1 contender triple threat that said was to have been march 18th, will it be cut or be aired next week?


----------



## DoubtGin

Randumo24 said:


> So that #1 contender triple threat that said was to have been march 18th, will it be cut or be aired next week?


Looks like they decided to mix things up this time around.

This week we got this episode:



> (1) Jason Jordan beat Tye Dillinger.
> 
> (2) Bayley beat Emma. Emma showed more signs of a heel turn with her indifference to the crowd and unenthusiastic dancing.
> 
> (3) NXT tag champions Blake & Murphy beat The Lucha Dragons in a non-title match.
> 
> Sami Zayn cut an in-ring promo. He promised to invoke his re-match clause, win back the NXT title, and kick Kevin Owens's ass.
> 
> (4) Rhyno beat an unknown jobber. Post-match, Rhyno said that he's coming for the NXT championship. He told Sami, Finn, and Owens to beware.
> 
> (5) Tyler Breeze beat Hideo Itami in a 2/3 Falls match. Hideo won the first fall and Breeze won the last two. The final fall was exceptional.


--

We have two more taped episodes that didn't air so far:



> (1) Finn Bálor squashed Tye Dillinger. Post-match, Tyler Breeze cut a promo on Finn from the Titantron.
> 
> (2) Becky Lynch beat Bayley and Charlotte in a #1 contender match to the NXT Women's Championship.
> 
> (3) Hideo Itami beat Tye Dilinger.
> 
> (4) Rhyno squashed Mr. 450.
> 
> (5) NXT champion Kevin Owens beat Alex Riley.
> 
> Post-match, Kevin tried to powerbomb Riley on the apron, but Sami Zayn returned to make the save. Owens tried to run through the crowd, but Sami swanton bombed from the top rope, over the barricade, into the crowd, and onto the Owens. The crowd was in an utter frenzy.


AND



> April 1st SPOILERS
> 
> (1) Solomon Crow beat C.J. Parker.
> 
> (2) Baron Corbin squashed a jobber.
> 
> (3) Enzo & Cass beat Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins.
> 
> (4) Dana Brooke beat Blue Pants.
> 
> (5) Sami Zayn beat Rhyno. This was an awesome match.


--

So the Divas match will either be shown next week or the week after.

edit: just watched NXT and they said Dana Brooke debuts in two weeks which should mean that the Triple Threat is next week
edit2:now they just said they'll show NXT Axxess and Hideo in the Battle Royale next week, so probably we will see the Triple Threat in three weeks. Since the next tapings are on April 22/23, that makes sense as well


----------



## jacobrgroman

I wonder if they'll show any full matches from axxess. hopefully they'll show one or two of the matches from the san jose show someway somehow.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

DoubtGin said:


> Looks like they decided to mix things up this time around.
> 
> This week we got this episode:
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> We have two more taped episodes that didn't air so far:
> 
> 
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> So the Divas match will either be shown next week or the week after.
> 
> edit: just watched NXT and they said Dana Brooke debuts in two weeks which should mean that the Triple Threat is next week
> edit2:now *they just said they'll show NXT Axxess and Hideo in the Battle Royale next week*, so probably we will see the Triple Threat in three weeks. Since the next tapings are on April 22/23, that makes sense as well


If that's the case, then my feelings on next week's episode will be










Who really wants to watch that Battle Royal again? "NXT showing the worst WM 31 match, NEXT WEEK!"


----------

